# Info par produktiem >  Fufelis

## Pocis

Gadījās tā,ka atdeva man ne jaunākā modeļa televizoru PHILIPS,kurš,protams,bija neejošā stāvoklī.Meistars,kurš iepriekš bija mēģinājis to labot,esot pateicis,ka nobiris barošanas bloks.Tā nu tas pāris gadus bija mierīgi putējis istabas stūrī līdz pienāca brīdis lielai tīrīšanai.Vispār jau elektroniku pieskaita pie bīstamiem atkritumiem un ir tā nododama speciālos savākšanas punktos.Tā kā kaut kur aizgādāšana vienalga izmaksātu kaut ko un šamam vēl vizuālais bija arī tīri tā neko,tad nolēmu palūrēt iekšā vai nevar ko līdzet.Uz neilgu laiku tika pieslēgts ārējais barošanas bloks. Rezultātā tika konstatēts,ka kineskops ir tīri prišs,vadības procesors vesels un arī viss pārējais darbojās tīri pieklājīgi.Tad nu pavīdēja doma šo saķimerēt.Tgad nu sākās interesantas lietas. Izrādās,ka barošanas draiveris TEA1039 ir kļuvis par retumu un,ja kaut kur ir,tad maksā lielu piķi.Maksāt padsmit latu nu nekādi negribējās,līdz beidzot vienā interneta bodē iegādājos šo par kādiem latiem septiņiem,jo bija slinkums kaut ko pārbūvēt,kaut arī pavīdēja tāda doma.Tā nu es priecīgs atrestaurēju šo un slēdzu iekšā...un klusums. Gari un plaši nerakstīšu,piebildīšu tikai to,ka televizors jau ir salabots. Mikroshēmu  TEA1039 dabuju citur. Bet kāpēc vispār ir šis raksts?Tāpēc,ka mikroshēma,kura atteicās strādāt izrādījās tukša butaforija.

----------


## osscar

ebayā pirki ? vispār tur ar uz pusi lētākā precēm jāuzmanās-USB flashi tiek tirgoti ar koeficientu apjomam x 4   ::

----------


## Jon

Kā tas jāsaprot - tukša? Nefunkcionē, vai tik prasts viltojums, ka izvadi iekausēti kompaundā un virsū uzlikts Philips logo? Ir, protams, gadījies, ka visai pieprasīts produkts taisīts kaut kur DA Āzijas krūmos.
Kas tad tirgo šos brīnumus? Antireklāmu godīgi pelnījuši.

----------


## Pocis

Pirmkārt, nefunkcionē;otrkārt,izzvanot cauri izvadus ar multimetru,visās pozīcijās rāda bezgalību.
Paskatoties shēmā,mikrenes astotais izvads,kurš ir arī vadības izvads,ir  nošutntēts ar diodi,tātad,mērot caurlaides virzienā p-n pāreju,multimetram vajadzētu rādīt normālu p-n pārejas pretestību,bet tā nav,visur rāda bezgalību.

----------


## Jon

Cik augstsirdīgi no blēžu puses! Tehnoloģiski vienkāršāk bija izštancēt  izvadus kā vienu "ķemmīti", t.i., visi būtu uz īso.

----------


## guguce

http://monitor.net.ru/forum/-info-68993.html
http://monitor.net.ru/forum/-info-165620.html
http://www.radiokot.ru/forum/viewtopic. ... a3f06f2a2e

----------


## Texx

Kā es rēcu, kad guguce pirmajā linkā ieraudzīju to flash atmiņas viltojumu   ::   ::  
Pašam gan detaļas pērkot nav nācies iegrābties, bet nu es ietu pie pārdevēja un mēģinātu samainīt jeb arī vairs neietu pie tā pārdevēja.

----------


## juris90

> Kā es rēcu, kad guguce pirmajā linkā ieraudzīju to flash atmiņas viltojumu    
> Pašam gan detaļas pērkot nav nācies iegrābties, bet nu es ietu pie pārdevēja un mēģinātu samainīt jeb arī vairs neietu pie tā pārdevēja.


 ja nemaina tad pa seju  ::  
P.S. nezinu ka citi ta es domaju.

----------


## Pocis

Iegādājos testerīti,jo radās nepieciešamība pēc mikroampērmetra galviņas. Kad paskatījos,kas lācītim vēderā,nevarēju īsti saprast-raudāt vai smieties. +drošinātāja vietā ielodēta kārtīga drāte,kaut uz paneļa rakstīts FUSE & DIODE PROTECTION    ::

----------


## Jon

Jā, vari droši testēt drošinātājus un diodes. Bet ja tev vajag labu magnētelektriskās sistēmas mērgalvu, aizteci uz "Latgalīti", sameklē *Inesi* (pajautā kādam, kur viņa atrodama) un pasūti/nopērc par mazu naudiņu nopietnu rīku (ne ķīnīzeru štruntu).

----------

